# ND Fur Hunters Winter Rendezvous in Bismarck



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

The North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Association Winter Rendezvous is being held in Bismarck this Saturday starting at 8:30 and is free to the public.

More information is posted on the website homepage towords the bottom right side of the page. Take a look a what demo's will be held.

http://www.ndfhta.com


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was at it. I made it to the first 3 seminars then I had to leave to attend a 100th birthday party. I am proud to be a part of the NDFHTA. If you are also, be sure to sell some raffle tickets to help raise some money for the organization. If you aren't, go to the website and become a member!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fallguy, the Fall Rendezvous is going to be held here in Bottineau on the evening of August 15 (4-?) and all day Saturday August 16. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We'll see but that time of the year is tough to get away. We are getting ready for the new school year, I coach cross country and that is the first week of our season, and we are still shingling houses for the summer. I will look into it though.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I know the feeling, I am the Principal at Dunseith High School. I coached Cross Country here for 13 years so I understand the early starts and the committment it takes, was COTY in 1991. Needed to blow my own horn a little I guess?


----------

